# money for a circumnavigation over 5 years?



## riversandbar (Jan 13, 2011)

I have just spent the afternoon reading many many different blogs about people doing circumnavigations lasting 4-5 years..... and something really puzzled me. 

How do you either save up THAT much money or how do you pay for the trip as you go?

I read a few of them where they had young kids... how in the heck did they afford it?


----------



## kd3pc (Oct 19, 2006)

frugal...not eating out..drive old cars or bicycle...doing without what our society calls normal....save everything else ...it can be done

I hear people every day, bragging about "cutting back", yet they still eat two or three meals out every day, have cut back to one smartphone for each family member, $600 for heat this month, drive a new car, have all the technology toys, etc, etc. 

For us a take out chinese lunch is a big splurge once a month. It is all about priorities and the willingness to make hard choices. We have not bought clothes in over a year. I fix our 12 and 15 year old vehicles. We make one trip to town each week.

You can't have it all, and you have to make the sacrifices needed...really simple when you get right down to it


----------



## centaursailor (Nov 7, 2010)

Just finished a book were an American couple bought a brand new boat in Tiwan, had it delivered to Rotterdam, seemed to spend thousands more every couple of weeks. 
Can,t figure it out. The book, Sailing There by Patrica Vallinga, is a good read and well worth the price but still.
Certainly the earlier cruisers seemed more cash strapped and lived less high on the hog. Seems we are generaly heading back to simpler times, damn them .ankers. 
Safe cruising


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Some of them also worked along the way and helped supplement their income by writing articles, doing sailboat deliveries, etc.



riversandbar said:


> I have just spent the afternoon reading many many different blogs about people doing circumnavigations lasting 4-5 years..... and something really puzzled me.
> 
> How do you either save up THAT much money or how do you pay for the trip as you go?
> 
> I read a few of them where they had young kids... how in the heck did they afford it?


----------



## CapnBilll (Sep 9, 2006)

One thing I have found is very important for anything you will want to do in life, is eliminate ALL debt. With debt you will go nowhere. The first thing I did is eliminate all credit cards, and shopping. The next don't buy new cars, save up and buy a good used car that has fully depreciated. Buy the chepest house you can std to live in. Save your income to pay off in <10 years. Now buy cheap boat, ...cash. Sell house and live on boat. put all income into cruising kitty. Then take a leave of absence and go cruising. 

There done; see you in 15 years On the ocean. I'm almost done, about 2 years left. good luck.

P.S. If you already have savings you might be able to do it quicker.


----------



## riversandbar (Jan 13, 2011)

Hummm... just thought of this... wasn't everyone saying they could basically live off of about $1600 a month cruising??

Well, maybe I could ask for a layoff, collect unemployment and just live off the Government for a year... heck and with them extending it, I could even make it 2 years. Wow... I wonder if they would send my unemployment check to the BVI's? LOL


----------



## N0NJY (Oct 19, 2008)

riversandbar said:


> Hummm... just thought of this... wasn't everyone saying they could basically live off of about $1600 a month cruising??
> 
> Well, maybe I could ask for a layoff, collect unemployment and just live off the Government for a year... heck and with them extending it, I could even make it 2 years. Wow... I wonder if they would send my unemployment check to the BVI's? LOL


There's a thought. /chuckles

I've been saving money for a lot of years - IRAs and mutual funds, things like that. Been buying a house for 21 years. Did that to keep a roof over the heads of the wife and children.

Kids are all moved out, on their own. We have three vehicles I've bought over the years. They are are our last cars.

The house is being prepped for selling - or at least going on the market this spring I hope. (I'm doing the prep work myself, with one exception, a bathroom that needs some major rework... but, that's in the budget).

50% of my pay check goes into savings and 100% of my wife's is going into savings right now.

A year ago I paid off and stopped using any credit cards (we use only a debit card now).

We still eat out perhaps once a week - but that's ok. It is in the budget.

I still have internet access, cell phone and a home phone. Home phone is going away shortly.

Then there's all that STUFF in the house. Clothing, furniture, extra pots, pans and crap that we've not used in years. I've given my kids one month to trek to the house, find stuff that belongs to them and remove it. If they don't it goes to Good Will, the dump or I sell it.

I have guns to sell, vehicles, tools I won't need on a boat.

When it's all said and done we will have been saving money for thirty years as we could, and the last five in earnest. Our home is a major investment in time and money and it will be worth something when I sell it.

That money becomes my cruising kitty - and I'll easily get five or six (seven if we're very careful and frugal) before my actual retirement pay kicks in - which will easily keep us on the cruising circuit (including a complete rebuild and/or boat replacement at a later time).

That's how it is done.

We are around a year out from our time to "quit" our jobs.

I've been at it since 2008 in earnest.


----------



## Tim R. (Mar 23, 2003)

NONJY, we just went through the same process. We are living on the boat locally for a couple of years to get her the way we want and add to our crusing kitty.

Getting rid of the house stuff was the hardest part. It was easy to let go bu some of the stuff we just had to give away. Sold one of the cars which saves a lot and we both walk to work. We are free of debt and are presently saving about $50k per year some of which goes back into the boat for some upgrades.

I took 3 months off from work to renovate the house. Listed it $20k above what the broker recommended and we had an offer inside of 6 weeks. The key is staging. Following the offer we had 3 weekend long yard sales. We still filled up a construction dumpster though.

It is funny to see some of the younger folks who are starting out LA. They look at us and think we are rich. They just don't realise that we have worked many years to get to where we are. No easy or quick way to build equity.

Sure, you can go out and sail from port to port eating ramen noodles and picking up odd jobs but we want to explore and enjoy our time cruising living at a decent standard. We will definitely pick up some odd jobs if we like a place and decide to stay an extended period but no stress. We will quit before that becomes a problem.

Looks like you and I have related careers. I am presently an IT Director.


----------



## MikeinLA (Jul 25, 2006)

First, Tim, I love your boat!!

As far as money goes, CapnBill hit it on the head about eliminating all debt. Basically, if you have to borrow to get it, you can't afford it (obviously) and should wait until you can to get it. The second thing I would advise is that you live well below your means which will allow you to save more. Living on a boat will help to limit your spending on "stuff" because there's simply no room for much stuff on a boat. Good Luck,

Mike


----------



## J36ZT (May 18, 2008)

*What I did...*

I was in the USAF for 25 years. When I was approaching my 20th year, I began to think what I'd do AFTER the Air Force. My first thoughts were about getting a job to maintain my standard of living. Then it hit me, instead of increasing my income I could eliminate almost all of my expenses.

I bought an old race boat that was in good condition and prepared for retirement. I carefully calculated my budget. Each thing, especially tools, I bought I made sure they were what I needed for the boat.

When I retired, I moved on the boat. My plan was to prep the boat for an extended cruise (rest of my life) and I calculated it would take 6-months to a year.

Anyway, two weeks after I retired I tore my meniscus. In addition, replacing the interrior woodwork has been much more complicated than I expected. And, I keep finding things that I'd like accomplished before I go cruising.

Thus, after three years I'm finally ready to leave...well, almost. Interrior is done, hull is drying getting ready for bottom painting, and I have a list of things I need to buy. If all works out, I'll be leaving in the early summer.

So, my cruising kitty comes from my military retirement. By the way, I haven't had any kind of a loan in almost 20 years. I learned long ago to buy what you can with cash and live within your means. Make out a budget that includes saving some each month (ie pay your retirement first). Now at 46, I don't have to work as long as I'm careful and smart with money.

Skipper, 
J/36 "Zero Tolerance"


----------



## Tim R. (Mar 23, 2003)

Debt really is the big one. Buying things with credit and not paying them off is just giving money away. It is great to be without debt. Buying a home used to be a great investment. Not any more and not for a long time to come. We were lucky and got out before the market got too bad.

If your plan is to sell and go cruising in the next couple of years, do whatever you can to sell the house ASAP.


----------



## jaycallender (Mar 30, 2010)

If anyone is interested in a breakdown of the cost of world cruising, go to S/V BeBe. Page through the posts and you will find a spreadsheet with a pretty complete breakdown of this couples' costs over a three year period. It is a pretty good barometer of what to expect. It is also a pretty interesting blog.


----------



## jweller001 (Feb 21, 2011)

This forum is a nice read, as I think about my plans to also live aboard and cruise for several years. We have to get the kids trough college - eight more years. The patience is hard. I am looking at an affordable older 30ft to keep my skills up, but not sure if the annual maintenance costs and slip fees will only delay the right boat down the road. 

Keep sharing the ideas.


----------



## riversandbar (Jan 13, 2011)

jaycallender said:


> If anyone is interested in a breakdown of the cost of world cruising, go to S/V BeBe. Page through the posts and you will find a spreadsheet with a pretty complete breakdown of this couples' costs over a three year period. It is a pretty good barometer of what to expect. It is also a pretty interesting blog.


Thanks, that was a great read of their website... although, I think my cost will be slightly different, as they have a much larger boat, then ours, so upkeep will/is different, insurance is more and not sure what they have ment for medical cost.

I am basing our annual needed amount to cruise for a year or more at about $30,000. This may be high, but the longer I can make it last the longer I get to cruise. So I figure, if we have $50,000 in the kitty, that should mean we can take at least a year or more off and sail, scuba dive, fish, snorkel, explore, hike, surf and of course make woopie in the middle of the afternoon.


----------



## tomperanteau (Jun 4, 2009)

jweller001 said:


> This forum is a nice read, as I think about my plans to also live aboard and cruise for several years. We have to get the kids trough college - eight more years. The patience is hard. I am looking at an affordable older 30ft to keep my skills up, but not sure if the annual maintenance costs and slip fees will only delay the right boat down the road.
> 
> Keep sharing the ideas.


Wow, eight more years... I feel for you.

Your thoughts on buying an older boat are good. I would certainly say that you should learn to do ALL the maintenance on your own - just as if you were making a crossing. The wife and I try to act as if we have no other support besides ourselves when something needs to be done. That way we are beginning to learn all the systems and how to repair them without relying on someone that won't be there when we are on the high seas. Obviously this will save you a lot of money, too.

We have not had expenses go much beyond slip fees and diesel. Anything else, such as recently repairing the genoa, we have done ourselves. I do all the plumbing and have recently replaced the heating element in the hot water heater, along with the shower and galley faucet. I also installed a new holding tank and macerator. As I delve farther into the boat I learn more and more about all the systems inside her and will be able to handle whatever comes up.

You can do most everything yourself. The Internet really has been our friend because there are lots of people out there on a limited budget that have had to do all the work on their boat themselves.


----------



## ArcherBowman (Jul 1, 2009)

riversandbar said:


> Well, maybe I could ask for a layoff, collect unemployment and just live off the Government for a year... heck and with them extending it, I could even make it 2 years. Wow... I wonder if they would send my unemployment check to the BVI's? LOL


You LOL, but they actually prefer to send out unemployment checks via direct deposit. If you've got a bank account, you can effectively do JUST THAT.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

riversandbar said:


> Hummm... just thought of this... wasn't everyone saying they could basically live off of about $1600 a month cruising??
> 
> Well, maybe I could ask for a layoff, collect unemployment and just live off the Government for a year... heck and with them extending it, I could even make it 2 years. Wow... I wonder if they would send my unemployment check to the BVI's? LOL


Last I checked, you had to be actively seeking employment to collect unemployment. Being in Tahiti, on a sailboat, would not qualify you for unemployment, and you would be considered defrauding the government IIRC for collecting it under such circumstances.


----------



## EricktheRed (Feb 25, 2011)

I found this years ago from Lat. 38 wisdom.

To be truly challenging, a voyage, like a life, must rest on a firm foundation of financial unrest. Otherwise, you are doomed to a routine traverse, the kind known to yachtsmen who play with their boats at sea... "cruising" it is called. Voyaging belongs to seamen, and to the wanderers of the world who cannot, or will not, fit in. If you are contemplating a voyage and you have the means, abandon the venture until your fortunes change. Only then will you know what the sea is all about.

"I've always wanted to sail to the South Seas, but I can't afford it." What these men can't afford is not to go. They are enmeshed in the cancerous discipline of "security." And in the worship of security we fling our lives beneath the wheels of routine - and before we know it our lives are gone.

What does a man need - really need? A few pounds of food each day, heat and shelter, six feet to lie down in - and some form of working activity that will yield a sense of accomplishment. That's all - in the material sense, and we know it. But we are brainwashed by our economic system until we end up in a tomb beneath a pyramid of time payments, mortgages, preposterous gadgetry, playthings that divert our attention for the sheer idiocy of the charade.

The years thunder by. The dreams of youth grow dim where they lie caked in dust on the shelves of patience. Before we know it, the tomb is sealed.

Where, then, lies the answer? In choice. Which shall it be: bankruptcy of purse or bankruptcy of life?

Stuart Kiehl


----------



## Tim R. (Mar 23, 2003)

sailingdog said:


> Last I checked, you had to be actively seeking employment to collect unemployment. Being in Tahiti, on a sailboat, would not qualify you for unemployment, and you would be considered defrauding the government IIRC for collecting it under such circumstances.


Correct, but what you can do is sail to the USVI and seek employment there. If you land a job you can write off the trip there as moving expenses

I have the benefit of my employer having offices in PR and USVI. I might have to look at transferring in a few years.


----------



## F15EWSO (Feb 18, 2011)

*sometimes lucky is good too....*

I retire from AD Military in 18 months, Gov't will store my household goods for 12months while I decide where to retire to if needed. Both kids will be in college with scholarships, will sell my old cars and buy a boat in 12 months. Will prepare for 6 months then launch on 12 month cruise. Just sort of all fell together. Have been saving for years but his situation will permit us to live off the retirement checks for 12 months and probably still save some more when we eliminate all the costs of shorelife. Sweet.


----------



## riversandbar (Jan 13, 2011)

F15EWSO.... awesome!!!!


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

That didn't seem to be the intent of the person I was responding to, who said:



> Well, maybe I could ask for a layoff, collect unemployment and just live off the Government for a year... heck and with them extending it, I could even make it 2 years. Wow... I wonder if they would send my unemployment check to the BVI's? LOL





treilley said:


> Correct, but what you can do is sail to the USVI and seek employment there. If you land a job you can write off the trip there as moving expenses
> 
> I have the benefit of my employer having offices in PR and USVI. I might have to look at transferring in a few years.


----------



## Tim R. (Mar 23, 2003)

sailingdog said:


> That didn't seem to be the intent of the person I was responding to, who said:


Noted. Just providing options. Most peoples plans change when they realise how unrealistic(or illegal) the curent plan is.


----------



## exitstrategy1972 (Mar 14, 2011)

*where to put the money*

So I am planning to take off around the world with family in 2013, by then I will have worked through the 4 years of vesting called for when I sold my company to my present employer.

We should have a comfortable amount of money. My question is where to invest the money. I am just asking in general, not for specific advise.

But after reading this forum for the past year I have come to deeply respect your advice across all manner of subjects.

For starters, the US Dollar? Wow, what hope is there for it to do anything other than lose another 30-40% of its value? Perhaps due to the horrible earthquake/tsunami the Yen will take a dive for 3-7 years?? China will not willingly revalue, and Europe while saddled with fragile states overall is much closer to balanced trade than US.

So do you guys take your kitty and convert some to Euro? Perhaps stuff it away in Norwegian Krone?

What about real estate? I see folks rent out a house while they are gone.. but is that a pain in the butt? Tenants? Collections? Repairs? etc. What if it turns out you don't want to come back for a long time? Seems like it could be distracting wondering if that asset is okay. Not to mention the obvious softness that is expected in real estate market.

Do you guys just do some plain vanilla index funds???

Cheers,
-ExitStrategy1972


----------



## EricktheRed (Feb 25, 2011)

your house is the easiest to remedy, use a property management company to rent and take care of your property for you.

most people I know are buying precious metals, gold, silver ect.
Japan has gold vending machines now that you can buy gold from right along side of drink vending machines. The first one in the US was Florida and Las Vegas has them now also. EU has had them for quite a while, I wouldn't recommend buying form a vending machine (bout 15% markup). But as the currencies around the world are devaluing but precious metals can be used everywhere in the world. Buy it in 1 or 2 grams (easy to hide) or a bar and cut off what you will need.

Ciao


----------



## CapnBilll (Sep 9, 2006)

Actually a flat 15% isn't THAT bad. I have tried to buy gold from resellers, and they wanted WAY more than 15% markup.

Property management varies depending on where the house is. Some areas are easier to rent than others, also some properties are easier to rent than others. I have several houses, and a duplex that I rent out. Most of the time I manage them myself, but I found a local management company that I trust, and I have been handing them over as the renters move out. 

The easiest propery to rent out is the simplest ones, a middle class home in a middle class area with NO Features. Large lawn, lots of bushes, pool, multiple bathrooms, etc... All of these are ticking time bombs. 

To really cruise and enjoy it takes money. The other guy on a shoestring budget, well good for him, but scrounging for cash in a third world country to buy a replacement for a broken alternator is not for me. 

Right now is not a good time. Interest rates are SOO low that it would take several million in savings just to get a few hundred dollars in income from interest. The stock market has taken such a beating that I can't think of any company that will pay reliable dividends and hold value.

I have bought several rental properties, because 1. they are cheap, 2. It is easy to find renters that have lost their houses to forclosure, and credit is TOO bad to buy another. 3. I can't get more than 1% return on my money anywhere else. If you can with a passive investment, ... Call me.

However you have to do it setup an income from investments, then live below it, same as when you retire.


----------



## MarkofSeaLife (Nov 7, 2010)

riversandbar said:


> circumnavigations lasting 4-5 years..... and something really puzzled me.
> 
> How do you either save up THAT much money or how do you pay for the trip as you go?


Work hard and save. When everyone goes out on the town you stay at home. When the boss asks for a volunteer you volunteer. When a second job opens up stocking shelves at the supermarket at Midnight till 5am you go do it. You save, skimp, save and save.

Paying for the trip as you go is by the investments you put in place before you left.

Its kinda why there's few circumnavigating cruisers under 50 years old compared to the average age of circumnavigating cruisers*.



riversandbar said:


> I read a few of them where they had young kids... how in the heck did they afford it?


They sell the kids as they go along. 

Mark

* Re-read that sentince before you crap on at me about you've seen young cruisers.....


----------



## MarkofSeaLife (Nov 7, 2010)

Now I've read all the other responses, can I commend all those that said get rid of debt!

I cut up my Visa card when I was 22 or 23. Now I just have Debit Cards. When the money runs out the money runs out, but its my money, not money I pay interest on.
Get rid of debt. A house morgage is different.



> To be truly challenging, a voyage, like a life, must rest on a firm foundation of financial unrest.


why is it that the most stupid statements of life seem to be the ones we remember? 

Financial unrest will destroy you, your health, your family, your cruise and the whole damn lot. Don't go to sea knowing you are in deep do-do because thats just runing away like a yellow-bellied coward. Face your financial responsibilities by working hard and then go to sea and enjoy the rewards of your work


----------



## bdietrich (Aug 25, 2001)

I worked for 21 years, living simply and saving my money, before I retired at age 43. Enough savings to live off them for the rest of my life.

Before I started cruising, I ran a calculator, and assumed I'd make a conservative 4% return on my investments. Looked back a few years later, and saw that I'd actually been making about -10% per year ! The first few years included the dot-com bubble bursting. Now I just try to preserve capital, hoping to make 0% or a little better.

About renting out a house back home: I think it works fine if you get good tenants. If not, you may have to fly home every 6 months to meet with lawyers and sign papers to evict people.


----------



## Barquito (Dec 5, 2007)

Good info all. It is inspiring to hear of folks who made plans about things I dream about, then make it happen. 

I find the biggest hitch in making plans to go sailing for a few years before a normal retirement age is that when I return I would not be able to make as much money (I have a rather narrow skill set). Also, in looking at the opportunity cost of sailing (only in terms of $$), I feel guilty that I would not be able to help kids pay back college loans, fly to visit them, etc with much lower income. The cost for me in terms of lost future wages would be large-ish. But then, one only lives once (as far as I know).


----------



## MarkofSeaLife (Nov 7, 2010)

Barquito said:


> I feel guilty that I would not be able to help kids pay back college loans, fly to visit them, etc with much lower income.


Thats fine. Sacrifice your life enjoyment for your kids. Lots do.

Maybe the brats can pay off their own loans and save up and come and visit you?

You can help them get the idea that they don't get a free ride on the gravy train by waiting for them next to ring you and ask for a few dollars. You could say: "No kid. I'm off sailing, but can you spot _me_ $100 so I can have a few beers?"

That'll put them in the picture! :laugher


----------



## neoxaero (Feb 18, 2010)

I met a couple a few months ago that are youngish (mid 30's). They've been doing foster care for the last 5 years or so while both were also working. They put back as much money as they could.

Eventually they ended up adopting 4 of the kids they were fostering (all girls.. god help them). The great state of Texas is paying them $1600 a month (400/kid) to care for the girls. 

Last we talked they were planning on spending a year in the Caribbean with the girls and then head to the South Pacific. 

According to their estimations this would cover about 60-75% of their month to month expenses.

The oldest girl was 9y/o so they were planning to do a circumnavigation and return to the US by the time she was 16 so she could go to "normal" school and get ready for college (Free if you go to a state university..)


----------



## CarolynShearlock (Dec 3, 2010)

We had lots of people say they'd love to do what we were doing, but they could never afford it.

Our answer was that it was just a matter of priorities. Saving for our retirement plans was the priority for us. Others put a bigger priority on eating out, having a new car, etc. 

We kept to that same plan in buying a boat. It was older. It didn't have the latest and greatest electronics. It had the stuff that mattered to us and a price we could afford, with money left over to enjoy where we were.

And as for what it will cost you . . . well, whatever you have. Having a bit in reserve will keep the stress level down.


----------



## aquestforfun (Mar 2, 2011)

One idea that works for me at least is to invest it into dividend paying stocks that have a long history of continued payments as well as yearly increases. Here are a few that have worked for me.

All of these increase the dividend payment every year by 10% or more outpacing inflation.

JNJ 3.7%
KO 3.0%
MCD 3.3%
PEP 3.0%
PG 3.2%
MO 6% raised the Div twice last year and makes smoking around me less obnoxious.
PM 4% IMO probably the worlds most perfect stock. Count on years of steady of double digit increases and price appreciation too.

NLY 14.4% dividend which will go down when interest rates go up.


----------



## tomperanteau (Jun 4, 2009)

Watch out for the stock market! Too many have lost there a$$ in it. I got my 401K and investments out back in 2006 and I was lucky. I only invest in tangibles these days, and invest a lot in them.


----------



## aquestforfun (Mar 2, 2011)

tomperanteau said:


> Watch out for the stock market! Too many have lost there a$$ in it. I got my 401K and investments out back in 2006 and I was lucky. I only invest in tangibles these days, and invest a lot in them.


$10,000 invested in the stocks mentioned 5 years ago are now worth the following. All while enjoying the uninterrupted dividends accompanied by the increases each company has provided.

JNJ Johnson and Johnson 11,642
KO Coke 18,587
MCD McDonalds 25,771
PEP Pepsi 12,847
PG Proctor and Gamble 12,262
MO Altria Group 15,976

PM Philip Morris has not been public for the last 5 years 10,000 invested in it 3 years ago is now worth.

12,965

Over any 10 year history stocks have outperformed any other asset class. Depending on a persons time horizon stocks may very well be the best investment. What tangibles are you speaking of? Chasing bubbles like real estate or the new bubble being created in precious metals will prove the most costly.


----------



## riversandbar (Jan 13, 2011)

I have fallen victim to the stock market before... loosing half of all my investments in 2001 and then building it back up just to loose everything again in 2008. Its a scary place to be when your loosing $10,000 a day!

Sure cant bank on US Bonds anymore either.


----------



## tomperanteau (Jun 4, 2009)

riversandbar said:


> I have fallen victim to the stock market before... loosing half of all my investments in 2001 and then building it back up just to loose everything again in 2008. Its a scary place to be when your loosing $10,000 a day!
> 
> Sure cant bank on US Bonds anymore either.


True. We're about to lose the dollar as the world currency, too. China has already moved a third of its assets into other currency. Japan and a few others soon to follow. Then we're really screwed. Ready for some real inflation?


----------



## aquestforfun (Mar 2, 2011)

Wow $10,000 a day! Thats a lot to lose. Were you using a professional advisor? Day Trading? Even professional advisors are not a sure thing as many advisors were telling clients to invest in tech stocks during the tech bubble. Dot Com companies who many are not even in business any more. Chasing the next hottest thing like these momentum stocks, bubble real estate and now IMO the gold bubble that will pop someday. Sorry you lost your money. I invest for a supplement to my income which soon will be my only income. Picking good dividend return on equities will usually outpace inflation. The income produced by many of these companies I posted will double over the next 7 to 10 years. Mcdonalds has doubled in as little as 4 years. With a time horizon of forever and using only the stock dividends the daily fluctuation of the underlying stock are not important or not something to stress about. Investing like this is not sexy but at least I can sleep at night.


----------



## riversandbar (Jan 13, 2011)

And as such, that is why I am currently insearch of a nice offshore account.

But inorder to make money off of dividends, one must first have a fairly large capital. Say in the range of $500,000+ to net you enough dividends to cruise happy.

This however, doesn't really address my original question... how do the really young people do it. Without having a large bank account? Or do they?


----------



## aquestforfun (Mar 2, 2011)

Tough challenge for a really young person.

Below is a blog from a young person and how he and his girlfriend do it.

Karaka


----------



## EricktheRed (Feb 25, 2011)

Younger people haven't gotten into the pit falls of society yet and think they need more than they really do. I'm not as spartan as the Pardey's but I have taken many of there ideas and put them into practice and you can save yourself a lot of money. I work odd jobs as well, not afraid to get my hands dirty. Those boat jobs other people just don't want to do themselves and pay well to set around the marina chatting while I do their work.


----------



## PaThomas123 (Mar 29, 2011)

I have my faith in property
We have several properties in the sounding areas and two at the coast all buildings or house no condos so when it’s time to leave for a year or so we can sell a few or keep renting them. 
I don’t use a service to manage my units but would entrust them to family to keep an eye on just have to pay them to do it.


----------



## utchuckd (Apr 4, 2010)

Excellent thread! I love seeing the different opinions and plans being implemented. If you pick right, you can average 8-10% in mutual funds over the long term (granted that average can be a roller coaster in the short term), so I'm starting there. I also like the idea of rental property, but don't know much about it. I need to figure out all the costs involved to see how much you would need to get out of rental prices to make it worth doing instead of investing.


----------



## estopa (Aug 17, 2010)

If you plan on going the property route for retirement cruising kitty look into setting up a self directed IRA. Money that you make in the property will be tax deferred until you begin withdrawing at 59 1/2. 

I am currently funding one now that I will use to buy an investment property in a few years when the house is paid off. Note this is after I put the max into my 401k as well.


----------



## JordanH (Dec 13, 2008)

Getting back to the original poster's question, 'how does a family with young kids afford to circumnavigate for 5 years' [paraphrased].

I don't think that's as absurd as it sounds off the cuff. For example, if you purchased a condo in a growing city for $125,000, 10% down payment ($12,500) and paid off, lets say another $12,500 in principal over 7 years, That means you have an outstanding mortgage of $100,000. If property values increased 8% consistently over those 7 years then your condo is now worth - and perhaps sold for - roughly $214,000.
You now have $114,000 in cash.
Lets say a $60,000 boat, that leaves you about $54,000 to get you started on your circumnavigation with the family.

A friend of mine told me about a stock a few months ago in which he invested (I did not *sigh*) that went from $0.94 to $2.74 over two or three months and is projected to keep going to $5... (if you believe him) A $20,000 investment quickly can turn into circumnavigation money; Or it can quickly turn into vapour. Another friend invested in a gold mine at $0.40 and it is now at $2.70... that same $20,000k investment would now be worth $135,000. Not all of us are that lucky / smart; but those that are can easily go cruising.

Perhaps a combination of the suggestions above; Save, manage your credit effectively (credit is actually good if used wisely!), and spend wisely instead of frivolously. Most importantly, WORK HARD. No amount of saving and wise spending can earn you money; you must generate your income efficiently and maximize the inflow of cash no matter how you choose to do it.


----------



## estopa (Aug 17, 2010)

JordanH said:


> Perhaps a combination of the suggestions above; Save, manage your credit effectively (credit is actually good if used wisely!), and spend wisely instead of frivolously. Most importantly, WORK HARD. No amount of saving and wise spending can earn you money; you must generate your income efficiently and maximize the inflow of cash no matter how you choose to do it.


Yep you said it. Keep debt down and diversify or take every opportunity to put money away for the future. 401k, IRAs, Real Estate, 529 plans. All that together should set you toward that goal...


----------



## aquestforfun (Mar 2, 2011)

From 1968 to 2009 the price of existing homes averaged a 5.4% annual increase. The annual inflation rate was 4.5% over that same period. Not much of a gain. From 1987 to 2009 homes increased by 3.4% while inflation was 2.9% again not much of a gain over the rate of inflation.


----------



## JordanH (Dec 13, 2008)

aquestforfun said:


> From 1968 to 2009 the price of existing homes averaged a 5.4% annual increase. The annual inflation rate was 4.5% over that same period. Not much of a gain. From 1987 to 2009 homes increased by 3.4% while inflation was 2.9% again not much of a gain over the rate of inflation.


There are 3 types of lies; Lies, damned lies and statistics.
I don't know from where you pulled the values above but they look reasonable. However, the "average" home is not purchased with the same attention and focus that an investor would have and therefore, the average return on investment is not likely to match up with an investors average return.

The original poster didn't ask about how the average person randomly gets the average amount of money for their average house. We're talking about those people that exceed the average by being good (or lucky) with their finances.

Lets look at a couple benchmark examples, we will likely agree that Warren Buffet's Berkshire Hathaway stock is a 'sound' investment for the sake of comparison. Over the past 7 years, Berkshire Hathaway's stock value increased from roughly $61 to $81. That's about 4% compounded yearly. IBM, another stock on which we likely agree is a safe comparison, did slightly better from roughly $92 to $164 or 8.75% compounded yearly. You won't get rich by investing in these staples - even though they are a good, safe buy.

In my example above, I was actually being a bit conservative but my actual, real-world example is that the condo increased from $125,000 to $217,000 over 7 years. That's roughly 8.25% compounded yearly. It doesn't look like much, but when you are investing with someone else's money then it adds up! I'd rather have 8% of a much larger sum than 10 or 12% of my initial capital. Having said that, in today's economy and particularly in certain areas of the world, real-estate isn't a terrific investment. But there are definitely places where real estate is growing faster than the stocks, bonds or resources.

Lastly, my comment was not to say that everyone that invests in <insert investment type here> makes enough money to go sailing, but that if you see a young couple with kids that can suddenly afford to go sailing for 5 years, then chances are that they have done some good investment work. Who knows, maybe they jumped on a tech-stock before it went public. Maybe they own a small chain of hotdog stands and collect royalties as they sail around the world. There are lots of ways to invest that might take you around the world. The secret is in finding the right way! (If you find it, please let me know. )


----------



## riversandbar (Jan 13, 2011)

I personally think it maybe that they inherited it or something of that nature... and the reason I say that, is because if your a savvy business person, your not going to just give it up after only a few years, and then throw away the money you have earned just to sail. I am thinking when its a young couple, its not money thats earned, its money thats given.

It takes YEARS to earn enough money to set sail on a 5 year plan with no other income.

Think of it this way... lets say a family of 4, 2 adults and 2 kids sail for $1500 a month... thats $18,000 a year. It would require about $400,000 fund at 5% to stay afloat and not touch the capital. THATS ALLOT OF MONEY for the average person. Heck, thats allot of money even for me, and I make good money. Lets also take into account the money for the boat, say $50,000 to $100,000 and then the outfitting of it as well.

So, I really dont believe that the young people cruising at $20,000 a year earned enough money to provide the cruise kitty. If your 45+ years old, then YES, you have had the time to earn the money and I can believe the investment option. If your 30 years old, married with 2 kids?? .... Naaaa.. not buying the earn/invest option.


----------



## MarkofSeaLife (Nov 7, 2010)

riversandbar said:


> It takes YEARS to earn enough money to set sail on a 5 year plan with no other income.


Yes it does.

No matter what you read on these forums cruising is spending money. One must have earned that money. Saving is hard at home - people finish work on a Friday and go to the bar and slide down a days worth of pay, then they go to a drunken dinner and eat another days worth of pay.

People who are off cruisng have had years of NOT doing that! They have saved, saved, SAVED!!!

So if you, or anyone else thinks it can be done without work then I'm here to tell you that's just not so. Thats why most cruisers are retired - They have worked for their WHOLE LIVES to go off cruising. Good 'luck' to the hard workers!

Sometimes I see young families cruising and yes the money may have come from the Family. But dad or Grandpa worked for it! Now he's sending the benifit down to his kids and grandkids. Nothing wrong with that.

Can a family in their late 20's or 30's afford to go on a 5 year circumnavigation on their own money?Yes. But they must have been in good jobs before going and come home with few assets.
I think the base rate costs for cruising are about $1,500 per month and on top of that you have extra boat expenses over normal maintenance like replacement of sails, engines, new equipment etc. Also on top of that is resturants more than irregularly; plane flights home; medical/dental; booze more than Cruiser Happy Hours; land tourism more than local busses; Canals (panama etc).

So a family on a well found, fully equipped doat which is close to maintenance free(!), who don't fly home in those 5 years, nor the kids get sick, who eat on the boat etc can do it for about $1,500 per month.

Now, if Adam and Eve start work with a degree when they are 22 and SAVE SAVE SAVE till they are 32, have kids at 32..
Price of boat $100,000 + $100,000 kitty = $200,000 
So $200,000 / 10 years working = $20,000 per year / 2 people = $10,000 per person each = $192 per person per week.

So, basically each person in a couple can do it easily if they both save save save $200 per week.

Thats not easy, but not impossable, and doesnt include invested moneies return. I'm sure an accountant would work out a way for that to be neatly invested cutting down the time or weekly payments etc.

But can it be done by a lazy family to bored to work and who just want to run away from the responsabilities of life? NO! And I am damn pleased anchorages arn't filled with that mob. 

Mark


----------



## JordanH (Dec 13, 2008)

That's a common viewpoint and one that may have some truth to it. I'm sure there are a lot of the silver-spoon crowd wandering the seas as well.

You've made the assumption that a family with a good career wouldn't make the leap, leave their job and dig into their savings without planning to keep it all at the end. Perhaps a fair assumption for most people, but I do think there are also those who are willing to take a few years leave of absence from work to spend time "on what counts" with their families.

In your example of having saved $400,000, perhaps the couple says, "Hey, what good is dying with $400,000. Lets spend half of our life savings and we'll go back to work when we're done..." At your proposed $18,000 or even $20,000/year, they could go for 5 years cruising and also purchase that $100,000 boat.

Think I'm off-base? Here's a sailblog; Although I don't know these people personally, they are co-workers of a good friend. I've been hearing about their trip vicariously ( Making Tahitian Coconut Bread | Sailing Gromit ). The fellow took a year off from work and began sailing, when they didn't make it as far as planned, he paused the trip to go back to his job and work for a while, then picked up where they left off. Seems like he's doing just fine with wife+3 kids. From what I hear, he's not a super wealthy person just someone with the desire... but that's hearsay as I have no idea what his finances are like.

If you want to know how he did it, perhaps contacting him wouldn't be out of line. All I can say is that there is proof that people ARE doing it so it is possible with proper financial planning - and a few sacrifices I'm sure.


----------



## JordanH (Dec 13, 2008)

MarkofSeaLife said:


> But can it be done by a lazy family to bored to work and who just want to run away from the responsabilities of life? NO! And I am damn pleased anchorages arn't filled with that mob.


Yup! Exactly. Lazy and unplanned will never leave the shores.

Also, we've been saying "5-year circumnavigations". I wonder how many of these 5-year plans actually work out to 5-years instead of 3,2,1 or 6-months. I picture running into the family that is on month 3 of a 5-year journey and them telling you that it's a 5-year journey. However, how many do you run into on year 4 of a 5 year journey? And if you do, I wonder if they'd tell you it's still a 5 year journey?

Anyway, lets say it costs $200,000 for a 4 or 5 year journey, I know quite a few people with a networth (including home) by 35 that are well over that mark. If they chose to, they could be on their way; Most people wouldn't, but they could.

There's always the lottery or marrying well.


----------



## aquestforfun (Mar 2, 2011)

JordanH
I wasn't trying to skew the numbers or statistics or insult you  . The averages came from the National Association of realtors. I could have skewed them by picking out small periods of time or or areas to invest in real estate or individual stocks. For comparison a better example would be the average return of the S&P over the same time period in history which is 1950 to 2009. The return is 11% including dividends. However using your example of Berkshire Hathaway the compounded annual gain in stock price over the past 40 years has been 22.1% From the decade 2000 to 2010 its worse ever was 6.6%. As they get bigger its fair to say that the 22.1% years are behind them. You make a valid point that by using leverage you can sometimes make large gains wether its margin in stocks or using the banks money to fund real estate. It also can be a path to bankruptcy. Unfortunately the last few years have shown what can happen when leverage is used to profit or speculate in anything especially real estate. Its using this leverage that has largely gotten us in to this mess. Using a quote from Berkshire Hathaway's Warren Buffet in last years annual meeting "What I have learned from history is that people don't learn from history" If saving for only a short period of time to reach a goal of sailing putting it in a bank account earning almost nothing would be the safest and probably the most prudent tack. Or like another poster is considering. If its worth enough "selling your life"


----------



## JordanH (Dec 13, 2008)

Hi QuestForFun,
Yes, no worries. Not insulted at all, I'm enjoying the discussion. I just hate stats (I'm a mathemagician by degree) because they can be so misleading.

Yes, a big part of real estate is a 'safer' way to leverage your investments. True, we're all hurting from recent leverage issues, but it is way safer and easier to leverage real estate than it is to leverage yourself in the market. For example, if you put 10% down on a house, you're likely safer than if you borrow 9/10ths of the cost of a stock of equal stability. My reasoning is that if the housing market dips, you don't receive a margin call but you can get a massive one if your stock drops for a few years.

As for the timeline, timing is everything. I used 7 years as an example because A) I can use a real life condo investment I had over the past 7 years and am in the age range of the OP's question and B) times are bad right now which means [silver lining] that it is a good time to look for investment bargains that are able to outpace inflation and earn us young folks that 5-year circumnavigation.  There isn't a 35 year old alive that bought stock in Berkshire Hathaway 40 years ago, but there are those of us that began investing 7, 10 or maybe even 15 years ago.

I will disagree with you slightly. Putting money in a bank account is earning me 0% in interest with no chance of improvement these days. There are tonnes of other opportunities, whether real estate, stock market or even investing in one's own business that can yield much higher returns. If I had been smarter, I could have invested a hypothetical $20k in Ford 3 years ago at $1.43 and today it would be worth over $211,000. Now perhaps someone was even smarter and took the gamble on $50 or $70k... They'd have more than enough, 3 years later, to sell and go on a celebration tour. Perhaps not prudent, but hey, if they're gambling that much money on an auto company in 2008 they aren't exactly prudent. 

The overall point here is that young people can afford to go cruising because they've worked hard and made good [or lucky] financial decisions. It's not as crazy as it initially sounds and, at least financially, it happens more than you'd think.

I wish I were 20 years old again with the knowledge of the economy that we have now. There is going to be lots of growth over the next 15 years as we play catch-up and that should give them a far better chance of making enough money to 'get away' for a while.


----------



## riversandbar (Jan 13, 2011)

JordanH said:


> Anyway, lets say it costs $200,000 for a 4 or 5 year journey, I know quite a few people with a networth (including home) by 35 that are well over that mark. If they chose to, they could be on their way; Most people wouldn't, but they could.


I agree with this statement, however, how many people, HONESTLY, would take everything that they have worked for, for 10 years, and blow on a sailing trip, only to have to start all over again with nothing at the age of 40?


----------



## GrittySchu (Mar 8, 2007)

riversandbar said:


> I agree with this statement, however, how many people, HONESTLY, would take everything that they have worked for, for 10 years, and blow on a sailing trip, only to have to start all over again with nothing at the age of 40?


So, I am this person. Age 32, wife and 2 kids, good job and I'm a self proclaimed "saver". Net worth (not counting our house) is over $500k. I'm a civil engineer and my wife is in sales. We do not have excessive salaries, but last year we saved over $50k. No fancy investments, mostly index funds.

My wife and I had the discussion and we'd rather save and retire early than leave on an extended cruise and come back to nothing.


----------



## JordanH (Dec 13, 2008)

To continue to play devil's advocate, lets talk percentages of net worth. Everyone places different value on items and adventures in their lives; A millionaire may buy an economy car or an exotic car depending on how they feel about automobiles. The same goes for other passions; You may not be willing to part with any of your networth for that kind of trip, or you may say, "Hey, I want to have the adventure of a lifetime with my child before they are too old to want to do this." (Which I believe is a common rationale.)

So I ask "you" [everyone], "How much of your net worth would you give up to go on a sabbatical like the one described above?" Would you leave for 1 year at 5% of your savings? 2 years at 20%? 5 years for the whole shebang?

GrittyShu points out a real example that someone can save up the necessary money by 32 (even though Gritty chooses not to spend his savings that way). And FWIW, of $500k net worth, spending $200k of it means you've spent 40% and won't be starting with "nothing"; In fact, after 5 years, you could probably resell that $100k boat for a portion so that even gets you closer to the 20% mark leaving you with close to 80% of your original net worth.


----------



## captiantim68 (Oct 16, 2010)

The only way we were able to save up for our cruise was to actually move onto the boat. Moving onto our boats cut living expenses by 2/3.

We are planning a 5 year cruise and have figured 1500 a month in the budget to cruise with our 3 kids.

Our boat should be done next spring, we are currently living on our fishing boat for less than 1000 a month and most of that is fuel.


----------



## JimPendoley (Jan 17, 2005)

*Five year Circumnavigation*

So, I'll chime in as a 52 year old guy who raised the family and waited. I have the boat, a much modified Pearson Vanguard. 32' old CCA era design, pretty bullit proof, but small with limited capacity for carrying stores. I might have a crew and I might not. I have lived aboard for the last seven years. The hull is sound, barrier coated, I have refrigeration and the solar panels to run it, hot water and a good propane heater (Dickenson wall mount) and propane galley oven. Engine is an old A4, rebuilt recently-though I'd certainly prefer a diesel. I need a wind vane and already have a good tiller pilot. A suit of sails will be needed within five years.

I'm buried with college and private high school costs, but my kids education was and remains the first priority. Now that the youngest is getting ready for college I can see a five year window at the end of which I will be free to go-but may not have the money. I do not have any savings per se, the house is upside down by 50K and college saps the rest of my savings-there is no finanical aid to speak of for the middle class anymore. At 50,000 per year for school any money I do save will be taken for college costs.

My only option would seem to be to sail and work as I go once the youngest is out of school. It doesn't necessarily dim my enthusiasm for the journey-it will be on a shoestring and probably won't be a circumnavigation, but after 7 years of New England winters travelling southbound could be a welcome respite.


----------



## aquestforfun (Mar 2, 2011)

Grittyschu, excellent job! You are in a very small minority. There is no need to come back to nothing. With what you have already accomplished you can eat your cake and have it too. Using your index fund the average return is just over 11% yearly for decades. Going forward and using a very conservative return of just 7% you can pull this off and still come back to a very nice retirement. You could take 5% a year out now 25k a year and at 7% the portfolio will still grow 2% a year. If you stayed out 5 years you would come back to about 550k and still be an employable young man of 37. If you stop removing cash and add no more cash at 47 you will have around 1.1 million and at 57 you would have 2.2 million doubling every 10 years. When ready removing 5% yearly forever. If you already own your own boat start using the money you are investing to fix it up or saving it for the boat itself. If you own a house hopefully you can rent it for the payment or if not just sell it. Based on your ability to live beneath your means I have little doubt you can do this on 25k a year. Congrats!


----------



## JordanH (Dec 13, 2008)

Yes! That's the idea. A practical explanation for how young couples with young children are able to circumnavigate. And to top it off, you've shown it can be done wisely and not just by those that choose to abandon everything and go on hopes and dreams.

The world cruise is definitely possible and not as unobtainable for many as we'd like to think. Many of us, like GrittyShu, Jim and myself, *choose* not to do it - We make justifications of our decisions, some may be real, others may be excuses, but in the end we're just making different choices than the folks that were in our position and are now out cruising.


----------



## GrittySchu (Mar 8, 2007)

aquestforfun said:


> Grittyschu, excellent job! You are in a very small minority. There is no need to come back to nothing. With what you have already accomplished you can eat your cake and have it too. Using your index fund the average return is just over 11% yearly for decades. Going forward and using a very conservative return of just 7% you can pull this off and still come back to a very nice retirement. You could take 5% a year out now 25k a year and at 7% the portfolio will still grow 2% a year. If you stayed out 5 years you would come back to about 550k and still be an employable young man of 37. If you stop removing cash and add no more cash at 47 you will have around 1.1 million and at 57 you would have 2.2 million doubling every 10 years. When ready removing 5% yearly forever. If you already own your own boat start using the money you are investing to fix it up or saving it for the boat itself. If you own a house hopefully you can rent it for the payment or if not just sell it. Based on your ability to live beneath your means I have little doubt you can do this on 25k a year. Congrats!


I do realize that I wouldn't be coming back to nothing. I think the "all in coming back with nothing" would have been when we were about 28. 
The last time my wife and I had our discussion was about 2 years ago. We probably had about $200k less than now (think back 2 years and how your investments were doing) and people were getting laid off left and right. The thought of walking away from two great jobs and spending half our savings didn't seem appealing to us. 
But, a lot has changed in those two years. One more baby, the markets have somewhat recovered, and I'm currently spending about 60 hours a week at my job. All those factors and suddenly I'm trolling the cruiser forums again. I'm sure there will be another "what are we doing, where are we going, maybe we should enjoy life" discussion in the future! Or, maybe I'll just try to work fewer hours this summer and spend more time on the boat with the family.


----------



## wingNwing (Apr 28, 2008)

GrittySchu said:


> My wife and I had the discussion and we'd rather save and retire early than leave on an extended cruise and come back to nothing.


Yes, this is what we did also. Everyone I know who was really really poor once fell somewhere between these two extremes, either (a) BTDT and I'd sell my soul to never have it happen again; or (b) BTDT, it sukked but I'm strong enough to do it again in the quest for a good life. We're about 2/3 (a) and 1/3 (b). Worked, saved, and lived below our means long enough to retire comfortably but not extravagantly and confident that we'll not have to work for money again in the future. The other big reason for us to wait it out was health insurance. It was a long slog and the last couple of years at the old desk were filled with misty-eyed horizon-gazing, but we did finally reach the goal 2 years ago and set out two years ago on 9/9/09.

But while planning is critical, you also need both luck and passion. Had a little medical scare along the way while waiting for that early retirement that almost derailed us.


----------



## justme (May 25, 2011)

riversandbar said:


> I agree with this statement, however, how many people, HONESTLY, would take everything that they have worked for, for 10 years, and blow on a sailing trip, only to have to start all over again with nothing at the age of 40?


hrmm 36 now started over in life 3 times now the last being 4 years ago prepairing to do exactly that "figureing if its easyly lost then i didnt need it"

cant take it with me anyways


----------



## tomperanteau (Jun 4, 2009)

What I read here seems to be opposed to a lot of what I an reading from people that have made cruising a lifestyle.

When I read that some of you think you need to save $400,000 for a five-year cruise, I have to think that planning to spend an average of $6,500 a month cruising is not only insane, but not cruising as a lifestyle. It's an extended vacation.

From everything that you read written by those that live it, you can spend anywhere from $500 to $1,500 a month if you are frugal. As I have stated before, I have a friend that I trade frequent emails with that has been cruising for almost two years now. He spends around $250 a month. 

It is a lifestyle with a lot of those that are out there. If you try to make it an extended vacation, you will end up "blowing", as someone stated, all your money.


----------



## JordanH (Dec 13, 2008)

Hi Tom,
I think you may have misinterpreted some of the numbers in the post above. The $400,000 number was posted as a PRINCIPAL number which would not be spent but used to INVEST to earn 5% per year in order to fund the cruising effort. That generally agrees with the assumption of about $18,000 - $20,000/year or $1,500-$1,667/mo.

There is a truly horrible thread at CF right now ( Cruising on $500 per Month . . . - Cruisers & Sailing Forums ) that is discussing the possibility of $500/mo cruising. I only was able to stomach the first 17 pages of comments before giving up but my impression is that everyone felt that is the absolute minimum you could spend, but if you did spend only $500/mo then you were definitely living like a pauper and doing things like swimming ashore for water and fuel. I think most of the posters felt that someone would regret living that lifestyle, rather than enjoy the cruise. At any rate, if you decide to read that thread, good luck to you, I don't want to touch it with a 10-foot pole.

Also, when you ask someone "how much do you spend cruising", they usually just tell you the immediate numbers and not the long-term costs. For example, "I spent $200 on food and $50 on gas" but they neglected to tell you that they put away/earmarked another $250 towards new sails, anchor and other hardware.

Another giant portion of your budget depends on WHERE in the world you sail/eat. For example, $500/mo will last you a lot longer in the Philippines versus the British Virgin Islands.

Lastly, remember that this thread was about young couples with kids that are cruising around the world - NOT how to do this as a single-person on an super-tight budget


----------



## captiantim68 (Oct 16, 2010)

EricktheRed said:


> I found this years ago from Lat. 38 wisdom.
> 
> To be truly challenging, a voyage, like a life, must rest on a firm foundation of financial unrest. Otherwise, you are doomed to a routine traverse, the kind known to yachtsmen who play with their boats at sea... "cruising" it is called. Voyaging belongs to seamen, and to the wanderers of the world who cannot, or will not, fit in. If you are contemplating a voyage and you have the means, abandon the venture until your fortunes change. Only then will you know what the sea is all about.
> 
> ...


Just thought I would say I love that post. It kind of summed up what I need to do.
We have been dragging our feet saving to finish this or that, I think It has become an excuse not to just go, granted the boat is not done yet but that is just details that need to be taken care of, most of which can be done while at sea.

We have been planning and saving for years It is time to just do it. Finish the boat and go.


----------



## witzgall (Jan 9, 2007)

Don't insist on granite counter tops in your kitchen. We are selling our house so we can go cruising, and if I hear one more "Where are the granite counter tops" I think I will step on my own head. People just don't get it - see the house, and see what I mean Hybrid Solar House for sale | Active/passive solar home

Chris


----------



## sfoster (Oct 11, 2006)

*Solo floater*

Not exactly on-topic for this tread but many may appreciate my perspective.
Would love to be extended cruising. Circumnavigating is on the menu.
Debt free, plenty of money, good health, young mentally.
Dilemma....a wife that won't sail, much less consider extended cruising.
So while racing my catamaran I wish for more.


----------



## Classic30 (Aug 29, 2007)

sfoster said:


> Not exactly on-topic for this tread but many may appreciate my perspective.
> Would love to be extended cruising. Circumnavigating is on the menu.
> Debt free, plenty of money, good health, young mentally.
> Dilemma....a wife that won't sail, much less consider extended cruising.
> So while racing my catamaran I wish for more.


Sounds like you need some friends.. Welcome to Sailnet!! 

Seriously though: If you're "debt free, plenty of money", what's to stop you taking some time (months) off work and setting out with a couple of (male) friends for the passage??

Wifey can fly to your next destination and stay on the boat at anchor enjoying the "holiday", whilst you get to persue your dream.. I'm sure every circumnavigator would appreciate a "shore support crew" to purchase essentials ashore, collect the mail and co-ordinate rescue activities. If you take the inside route no leg would need to be longer than a few days - she'll see more of the world than you will and if she loves tropical destinations and window-shopping she may not even miss you.


----------



## tomperanteau (Jun 4, 2009)

sfoster said:


> Not exactly on-topic for this tread but many may appreciate my perspective.
> Would love to be extended cruising. Circumnavigating is on the menu.
> Debt free, plenty of money, good health, young mentally.
> Dilemma....a wife that won't sail, much less consider extended cruising.
> So while racing my catamaran I wish for more.


My wife and I knew someone with the same dilemma as yours. Her comment was "dump the wife - keep the boat".

Seriously though. Perhaps there are some enticements you could use. Does she ever go out with you?


----------

